# Anyone else have SR9



## NE_SR9 (Jan 22, 2012)

Just picked up an SR9. Curious if anyone else has one and can give me their experience with it??


----------



## Leo (Jul 1, 2010)

I bought a stainless SR9 two years ago. It is very accurate and has very light recoil. I loved it so much that I also picked up a stainless SR9c a few months ago. The SR9c is also an excellent 9mm pistol with better trigger than the SR9's.


----------



## NE_SR9 (Jan 22, 2012)

Did your SR9c have any trigger issues like the original SR9's had? From what I've read Ruger went and revamped the trigger assembly on the SR9's a few years ago when they had some issues with them firing is dropped. I will be complete a CCW course here in NE and I'm not sure if i want to carry the SR9 or something smaller.


----------



## Leo (Jul 1, 2010)

Yeah, I bought the SR9 long after the trigger mod so my SR9 has the newer trigger type with the D shaped mag release (its serial # is 331xxxxx). The SR9c trigger is much smoother which also improved the accuracy remarkably. I have had no problems with both of them so far.

I went straight to the CHL renewal class right after I picked up the SR9 so I did not have the time to clean it (I gave my carry pistol to a relative so I needed to use the SR9 for the class). I shot 50 rds for range qualification then another 50 rounds for fun since we finished the range qualification in only 30 mins while our instructor booked the range time for 1 hr. The instructor held my SR9 in his hands to have a good look then said "Damn good gun!". Gotta love the SR9 & SR9c!!! I plan to buy an SR40c also.

IMO, I suggest you get the SR9c later for concealed carry because it's as accurate as the bigger SR9 and it has better trigger, is much easier to conceal too.


----------



## NE_SR9 (Jan 22, 2012)

Thanks for the input I'll look into the SR9c at my local shop and see how they are for price. I'm looking forward to getting out to the range probably wednesday or thursday to shoot.


----------



## Leo (Jul 1, 2010)

Please remember to give it a good clean before shooting. I'm sure you'll be very pleased with it.


----------



## Holly (Oct 15, 2011)

I have an SR9c. It's awesome. I LOVE, LOVE, LOVE it. Have fun.


----------



## NE_SR9 (Jan 22, 2012)

Just an update for everyone. I went range on Friday with my SR9, put 150 rounds of 9 mm Blazer aluminum ammo with no malfunctions. I did clean and oil the gun before heading to the range. On another note though, I picked up my ammo from my local Cabela's since it was on the way to the range the first day. I went back yesterday to pick up a couple more boxes of Blazer aluminum ammo and decided to ask one of the employees i'm pretty familiar with what he had heard about the ammo. Initially he had said people were loving it and it was flying off the shelves which it was for 9.99 for 50 rounds. When i talked to him Saturday he told me he was recommending people not shoot it because he was having customers coming in complaining that shells were beginning to melt, cause the barrel to get very dirty very fast and it was not easy to clean. Personally I did not have any issues. I ran my bore-snake through the barrel before I left the range and it looked clean as a whistle just like it did when i started. I'm in the process giving it a good cleaning at work right now... haha. Anyone else use this ammo on a regular basis??


----------



## MoMan (Dec 27, 2010)

I haven't used the Blazer in 9mm. I do however have an SR9, and am not at all surprised that yours functioned flawlessly! I have had mine for over a year now and have shot it quite a bit and never had any problems no matter what ammo I put through it!
I have a friedn that has the SR9c and his is flawless as well!


----------



## talldrink (Dec 21, 2010)

I've used many rounds of Blazer, Winchester WB, Federal as well as a few other brands which were all brass cased. I've had one fail to fire with the very first 50 rounds (Blazer) and then around round 750 one feeding jam with Winchester WB. I'm right at 2000 rounds including FMJ and HP and it is my go to gun at home. I've been very happy with it, but I've been biten by the CZ bug and I don't feel as though I need 2 9mm pistols. I'm trying to sell it, but if I don't I'll end up using at my local USPSA for fun.


----------



## recoilguy (Apr 30, 2009)

SR9 great weapon!!! The shells were melting?????? WTF???? Blazer is a dirty round but so are most inexpensive brands. The SR9 is so easy to break down and clean cleaning it should be no problem. It is a great gun. Pay no attention to the trigger issue that is ancient history. Enjoy the gun, it is accurate and pretty dang good shooter. For about 30 bucks you can improve the trigger on the SR9 by a ton. at www dot ghostinc dot com you can get the ghost ultimate trigger bar.........dude it is worth every penny and a snap to install. 

Enjoy the gun and shoot it often!

RCG


----------



## BearTaylor (Jan 27, 2012)

No SR9 but I own a SR40 and recently purchased my daughter a SR40C. They are fantastic guns and shoot like a dream. I would guess the SR9 would be no less of a performer.


----------



## NE_SR9 (Jan 22, 2012)

Recoilguy, I have looked into the ghost trigger bars and seriously considering it. I haven't totally made up my mind yet to keep it stock or not. As for the ammo I had not problems with any of them and i would have bought more if they weren't sold out. I took everything apart to clean it and i did not see any issues. I definitely think the SR series by Ruger is somewhat of a hidden gem for the pistol lovers. To bad they couldn't have came out with it years ago, then it wouldn't be having to fight Glock and other's long standing reputations. How's the recoil on the SR40c. I'm going to get my CCW but and the full size is a little big for me to conceal. I'm not sure if I want a 9 mm or a 40.


----------



## recoilguy (Apr 30, 2009)

The stock trigger is ok and if you have nothing to compare it too it is pretty good. With the trigger bar it is very much improved! The differeance is notricable. It has kless travel a crisper break and is t goes from what ever the # trigger pull is to 4.5#. I shoot a lot and I appreciate the improvement. It isn't that the SR trigger is a sigma trigger or a similar type it is just way better for 30 bucks.

Enjoy the gun and be safe!

RCG


----------



## mesz13 (Apr 13, 2008)

I have the SR9c, the SR40c and the SR1911. They are all great guns and great shooters, for the price you cant beat any of them and if u go with the compact version they are very easy to carry. Ruger makes a great gun and these are some of the best they offer. I really have no issues with the triggers on any of them but might look at the ghost trigger to see if it makes a major difference.


----------



## recoilguy (Apr 30, 2009)

I own 2 SR9's I would not own more then 1 if there were a problem. I had no real issues with the trigger either but that doesn't mean it can't get better. I was just making a suggestion how for 30 bucks you can make a very good weapon even better and more enjoyable. It was not a knock on the gun at all. I do however appreciate a nice smooth short trigger alot! The SR9 has a good, middle of the road trigger stock, which works just fine. If I can improve what I have I will normally attempt to do so.

RCG

RCG


----------



## Run2424 (Mar 13, 2012)

My dad had one till i traded him a S&W model 36 1977 98% snubby.It will shoot a dime size hole out of a target. Great little carry gun


----------



## 44magFMJ (Aug 14, 2006)

I bought one about 4 yrs ago & really liked the way it shot & loved the original trigger. I just recently returned it for the trigger group replacement and although I haven't fired it yet, I surely do not like this newer trigger. They should've figured a way to keep the old style trigger. Take a look at the Smith's. They have a similar trigger style that the original SR9's had and there's no mention of a recall from them.

That aside, the gun is probably the best fitting semi-auto handgun I own. It's a great design & for a grip that slim that'll hold 17+1 rounds is amazing. I'd recommend this gun to anyone.

I'm sure by this time, NE_SR9, that you've had a good chance to find out what a great shooter it is. You won't be sorry that you purchased it.


----------

